# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Need to configure SQL server  for TCP/IP & Named Pipes

## Steve Robitzsch

I have a question.  When my SQL server was originally configured, it was only setup to use named pipes.  Now I am needing to setup a P&M server (through Site Server 3.0), but I must have my SQL server to accept tcp/ip network connections.  I don&#39;t know how to enable named pipes & tcp/ip.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Steve Robitzsch

----------


## Greg

use SQL Server setup --> change network support --> select network protocol


On 2/23/99 10:54:43 AM, Steve Robitzsch wrote: 
> I have a question.  When my SQL server was originally configured, it was 
> only setup to use named pipes.  Now I am needing to setup a P&M server 
> (through Site Server 3.0), but I must have my SQL server to accept tcp/ip 
> network connections.  I don&#39;t know how to enable named pipes & tcp/ip.  
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Steve Robitzsch

----------


## brucat

I&#39;m not sure exactly what has to be done on the server side, but 
I had to set up the client side to connect thru TCP/IP.  For my
16-bit applications, I had to modify the client&#39;s Win.ini in the [SQL Server]
section and put the following entry:
myservername=DBMSSOC3,xx.xxx.x.xxx,1433
myservername is the name of your sql server, DBMSSOC3 is the DLL that
is needed for the connection, xx.xxx.x.xxx represents the IP address
of your sql server, and 1433 is the port.

For 32 bit applications, I had to modify the client registry as follows:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESOFTWAREMICROSOFTMSSQLServerClie  ntConnectTo
myservername=DBMSSOCN,xx.xxx.x.xxx,1433

These dlls will need to be in your application directory or in the 
client&#39;s path:
16-bit applications - will need DBMSSOC3.DLL
32-bit applications - will need DBMSSOCN.DLL

Hope this helps.



On 2/23/99 10:54:43 AM, Steve Robitzsch wrote: 
> I have a question.  When my SQL server was originally configured, it was 
> only setup to use named pipes.  Now I am needing to setup a P&M server 
> (through Site Server 3.0), but I must have my SQL server to accept tcp/ip 
> network connections.  I don&#39;t know how to enable named pipes & tcp/ip.  
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Steve Robitzsch

----------

